# CANADIAN BACON TQ DRY CURE BRINE



## Rings Я Us (Dec 1, 2017)

This will be my first use or Mortons Tender Quick in a dry brine.
Trimmed up real nice.
9.25 lbs into an Even 8.5 lbs. Liquid and fat all went bye bye..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 1, 2017)

It's going to be about 10 to 12 days for each 2.15 lb piece spent in 2 Tbsp of TQ and 1 Tbsp sugar. I may use regular white sugar and not the brown I have out in the pic..
That sugar will be in a rub for my pork but to smoke tomorrow. 4 pieces are each
going in 1 gallon storage bags.
33 to 38 degrees fridge averages 36 or so for food and liquids.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 1, 2017)

Aha! I saw the TQ and the loin in the butt pic...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 1, 2017)

] Trimmed to 2 lbs ea..
1 or 2 pieces are 2 1/4 inches thick.
10 days ought to be good.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 1, 2017)

It will be good.  I leave the fat cap on thou.  Extra flavor.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 1, 2017)

c farmer said:


> It will be good.  I leave the fat cap on thou.  Extra flavor.



This stuff my family will all like.. lean stuff.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 1, 2017)

So I was doing the rub in the Pyrex pan and scraping the leftovers up with a rubber spatula and plopping it into the bags after I put the chunks in there.
Worked out good.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 1, 2017)

Was going to use the TQ and do a wet brine just to be different but I chickened out..


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2017)

Ah,at least there's more piggy sleeping in the fridge ;)


----------



## griz400 (Dec 2, 2017)

I am in, will be smoking mine next week .. Sunday ... another week to go


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2017)

Good start!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 2, 2017)

RRU, I'm in !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 2, 2017)

Me too.
Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

griz400 said:


> I am in, will be smoking mine next week .. Sunday ... amother week to go





smokinal said:


> Good start!
> Al





crazymoon said:


> RRU, I'm in !





garyhibbert said:


> Me too.
> Gary



Lol.. everyone is watching.. 
Thanks..
:)


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Lol.. everyone is watching..
> Thanks..
> :)




Oh the pressure.    Ha


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

I am going for this look.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 4, 2017)

Ha!!  I was going for that look too.  But I cheaped out on my slicer and it gave me tapered slices.
Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Ha!!  I was going for that look too.  But I cheaped out on my slicer and it gave me tapered slices.
> Gary



My slicer is cheap too..
Going to keep it set to slice even and lock that puppy with a pair of vise grips if I have to..
:mad:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 12, 2017)

Saturday and Sunday SMOKING WEATHER IN THE 20s..  :oops:
Hope the ECM is up to the task. 
The ECB is harder to keep under 150°


----------



## motocrash (Dec 12, 2017)

The ECM should work out good man.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 12, 2017)

That ought to hit the spot! I am about out again already! I even made a double batch last time but it keeps disappearing!
Oh... and that maple sugar did wonders!


http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/canadian-bacon-wet-cure.267593/#post-1746653


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 12, 2017)

Yeah.. Nice.  I think I would like to try maple sugar next time. 
My parents may not go for that. They like traditional stuff.
I will get some next time though.. 
You sure made a bunch there.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 14, 2017)

The ECB is in no shape for smoking right now.. Might have to use the ECM.
;)


----------



## motocrash (Dec 14, 2017)

Oh! Old tried and true shivers in the cold while shiny new ECM is inside watching MTV like the young punk he is.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 14, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Oh! Old tried and true shivers in the cold while shiny new ECM is inside watching MTV like the young punk he is.


 haha.. 
Your so right on the money! 
I feel bad almost.. lol
	

		
			
		

		
	







Put my 4 pieces in some water for a couple hours just now.. rinsed 1st.  Gonna dry for a day and smoke over the weekend.
Test pieces coming up soon.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 14, 2017)

ECM is just living it up... LazyBoy and Budweiser.. Got the Afghan on. 
Lol..


----------



## motocrash (Dec 14, 2017)

HAH! Funny as hell!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 14, 2017)

motocrash said:


> HAH! Funny as hell!


:D


----------



## motocrash (Dec 14, 2017)

Oscar says: Rets roke rat rork up!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 14, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Oscar says: Rets roke rat rork up!
> Lmao
> 
> View attachment 347523



Pork? What? Where?
I'm here legally..


----------



## motocrash (Dec 14, 2017)

Oscar says: Say hello to my little Mexican amigo,Paco.He doesn't have  manners like me,but he likes Pork too. (Translated)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 14, 2017)

This Canadian bacon is very soft and moist.. 
Like cutting through a raw tuna fillet . Very tender.. No salt or sugar from this TQ cure comes through at all..  Very little of the onion and garlic powder can I detect. It's still an open canvas for the smoke I guess.. I liked the test results.. 
It's in the fridge now for a day and a half to dry..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 14, 2017)

Pic of test cuts with knife..


----------



## motocrash (Dec 14, 2017)

So it's just hammy huh? Well,you wanted it mild for your parents...
It looks delicious!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 15, 2017)

Some day I would like to make a round Canadian Bacon.
8 lbs. Give or take


----------



## motocrash (Dec 15, 2017)

Tie it up before smoking.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 16, 2017)

Here at 185 -195 I'm getting perfect smoke with Apple chunks.
Started 1 p.m. it's about 3 p.m I'm at 110 internal temp.

Can see the snow here..
Temp probe in smaller piece to be sure I'm not over 150 in any 1 chunk..

:)


----------



## motocrash (Dec 16, 2017)

Figured you'd be smoking today.It's almost 50* here today/sunny after days of overcast and not not getting above freezing.
Project Patty Pooping is in the works here...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 16, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Figured you'd be smoking today.It's almost 50* here today/sunny after days of overcast and not not getting above freezing.
> Project Patty Pooping is in the works here...


28° here now.. my stuff should be coming off the smoker now 145 .. 
5 hours smoke.
Everyone says that they wrap the bacon after its cooked and they let it rest a couple of days.

What do they wrap with? How does everyone wrap before slicing and packaging. 
1 or 2 layers of plastic wrap?


----------



## motocrash (Dec 16, 2017)

Yep,saran.
Project Patty Pooping is done,check it.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 16, 2017)

your bacon is looking good.
I just wrapped mine in a double layer of plastic wrap and left them in the fridge.
Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 16, 2017)

I took one out 145 and left the others in to get done.. I wrapped double layer also.. 

Cool!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 16, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> your bacon is looking good.
> I just wrapped mine in a double layer of plastic wrap and left them in the fridge.
> Gary









Good stuff.. I did same..


----------



## motocrash (Dec 16, 2017)

Yeah man! Looking beautiful.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 17, 2017)

really good.. pleased with this flavor


----------



## griz400 (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice breakfast .........p:cool:ints


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 17, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Nice breakfast .........p:cool:ints


Thanks Griz. 
How long you think to fry these slices up? I'm thinking just heat them through is all they need.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah just heat them through Johnny.  I wasn't paying attention and overcooked mine gir breakfast.  Really dried it out.  Wasn't real happy with that!!!
POINT for some great lookig CB.
Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 18, 2017)

Cool.. thanks..  my folks buy it frequently. Say it's $7 $8   a lb. I never buy the stuff myself.


----------

